

Do you ever program while drinking? - badname

Does it flow better when you are slightly drunk?
======
0x420
The only time I willingly do that is when I'm browsing the Web while drunk,
and something about the page's behavior or design annoys me, so I'll casually
open up the inspector and work out a fix.

This has happened several times and I usually end up with a nice snippet of
code that's actually useful. Interestingly, I almost never do this while
sober, or stoned. There's just something about drinking that makes me more
eager to do stuff like that.

For any kind of work beyond that, though, I'm effectively useless when drunk.

------
rankam
I do it while working on side projects once in a while, but I'm usually only
effective when the task is something trivial such as adding a new basic
feature to a web app. It can be a lot of fun as I tend not to not overthink my
code and I can come up with some creative ideas. Like many others have said
when answering this question at other times, the code can be sloppy sometimes
so it's important for me to add comments and make sure that I refactor.

------
cthrowawayy
Does anyone enjoy programming while high on cannabis? I don't think I actually
accomplish that much, but I do tend to enjoy it and have solved some nasty
bugs with a fresh look. I've heard mixed feelings on the subject though.

~~~
fjabre
I do and it works great for me.

------
Pr0ducer
I have, but no noticeable productivity increase. It's usually just something
to relax as I wind down my programming for the day.

------
Joyfield
When i was young i did that sometimes at work. Worked out pretty well except
that the code was a bit hard to understand.

~~~
joshschreuder
Any repercussions? I know in a lot of places having alcohol on the breath at
work would be grounds for dismissal.

~~~
PaulHoule
I've seen a lot of places where people might have a beer around 4 PM.

~~~
joshschreuder
Yeah fair point, though at that point most of the work for the day is probably
done. I guess I just assumed OP worked a decent part of the day after drinking
for some reason.

------
krapp
Yes, and not necessarily.

